# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Lỗi 1607 khi cài driver

## ntthu.831

khi mình cài driver đến đoạn cài via audio driver thì nó báo lỗi 1607: unable to install installshield scriting runtime, thành ra máy ko có tiếng, ko có mạng. mà driver mình lấy tdduwiax ng ta cho khi mua máy, chắc ko sai đc. ai biết ko giúp mình với

----------


## blackhat.teamseo

bạn đang dùng win gì? máy bạn là lap hay pc? nếu là pc thì bạn nên nói rõ tên của từng phần cứng để được hỗ trợ. nếu là lap thì nói rõ loại gì, dòng gì.

----------


## quynhseoenuy

mình ko nhầm thì via không cài setup thông thường .mà làm như sau .bung nén và đưa các file sang một thư mục hoặc desktop .sau đó vào manager/ sound / update đến thư mục đó .

à quên . quan trọng là bạn dùng win gì nữa .laptop hay pc

----------


## hc_066

> bạn đang dùng win gì? máy bạn là lap hay pc? nếu là pc thì bạn nên nói rõ tên của từng phần cứng để được hỗ trợ. nếu là lap thì nói rõ loại gì, dòng gì.


 mình đang dùng win xp, máy của mình là máy bàn, các bộ phận như sau:
cpu core 2duo e7300 2.66 ghz
mb asus p5kpl-intel g31
bạn xem hộ mình nhé.

----------


## baohanhtivilcd

> mình ko nhầm thì via không cài setup thông thường .mà làm như sau .bung nén và đưa các file sang một thư mục hoặc desktop .sau đó vào manager/ sound / update đến thư mục đó .
> 
> à quên . quan trọng là bạn dùng win gì nữa .laptop hay pc


bạn nói rõ hơn đc ko. manager là chỗ nào nhỉ

----------


## lantmdt

mb asus p5kpl-intel g31 

card âm thanh của bạn loại trên hả? còn card mạng?

----------


## xamhinhnghethuat

> bạn nói rõ hơn đc ko. manager là chỗ nào nhỉ



card tiếng của bạn đâu có phải via đâu .bạn cài via ko được là phải , nó là realtek

card tiếng của bạn đây :

*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=a4wx98mu*

card mạng *

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ea7juphg

 main của bạn :


*

----------


## nqtmht

> card tiếng của bạn đâu có phải via đâu .bạn cài via ko được là phải , nó là realtek
> 
> card tiếng của bạn đây :
> 
> *http://www.megaupload.com/?d=a4wx98mu*
> 
> card mạng *
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ea7juphg
> ...


hic. mình dow về cài mà ko đc, nó báo ko phù hợp. mà lúc nãy mình cài lại win bằng cái đĩa cũ thì ko cài đc. nó bảo ko tìm đc file i386 gì gì đó

----------


## zinzin8x

bạn online yahoo đi và buzz nịckk mình : mình đang ở trên mạng : nick : tuanthiem_vn2812

----------


## rickyson280287

> thôi, bạn cố gắng mua đĩa mới về cài. nếu không thì tải trên mạng về cài cũng được.
> 
> chúc bạn may mắn.


có lẽ phải vậy thôi, thanks các bạn đã quan tâm

----------


## AnhKhoa

thôi, bạn cố gắng mua đĩa mới về cài. nếu không thì tải trên mạng về cài cũng được.

chúc bạn may mắn.

----------


## huuduyenland

> có lẽ phải vậy thôi, thanks các bạn đã quan tâm


trời ạ .bạn cố gắng lên là được .có chi mà phải mất công cài lại cho mệt .pm mình sẽ giải quyết cho bạn

----------


## Menbro102015

pm mình giải quyết cho. 
yahoo: banhhienduy

----------

